# Alaska air companion cert



## slomac (Apr 28, 2011)

I applied for the Alaska Airlines credit card that gives you the companion certificate.  Got the credit card on Tuesday but the companion certificate still has not showed up in my on line account.  How long has it typically taked for those of  you who have gotten it?


----------



## BevL (Apr 28, 2011)

I believe it comes in after your first billing cycle.  At least that's how it seems to work on the anniversary dates of our cards.

Bev


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 28, 2011)

Our companion certificate was on our Alaska account, not a code that came with the credit card.  Our US Airways companion certificate comes with the credit card (wasted benefit for us), and we watched for the code for months, and there it was, on the mileage account instead.


----------



## slomac (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes they told me when I applied for the credit card that the discount code would show up in my mileage account.  I am still waiting for it and I need to make some reservations before the fare goes up.  Just wondering how long it has taken for others when they first applied for the card and got it.

Thanks


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 28, 2011)

You are more informed than we were.   It only took a few days, once we received the card, so I think 3 days for us.  

For whatever reason, we have only purchased a few thousand dollars worth of stuff (mostly our Maui airfare), and we already have 52K miles.  This doesn't include our flight miles.  We got double the miles we thought we would get.  

Today, just a few minutes ago, they sent us a 10% discount code for Rick's birthday, but it's not good for HAWAII.  Darn!


----------



## slomac (Apr 28, 2011)

I think it is a great card.  When I called to sign up for it they saw that I had $13,000 expired miles that they reactivated for no charge for signing up for the card.  10,000 alaska miles are worth a $100 reduction in airfare.  The best part is that Alaska has a non-stop flight from San Diego to Maui (one of our favorite places) adn you can book one way fares for no extra cost.  I am going to love the card as well.  It was a Tugger who recommended it when I was complaining about the airfare cost to Hawaii.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 28, 2011)

slomac said:


> I applied for the Alaska Airlines credit card that gives you the companion certificate.  Got the credit card on Tuesday but the companion certificate still has not showed up in my on line account.  How long has it typically taked for those of  you who have gotten it?




Log into your miles account at alaskaair.com and check under "Discount Codes."  That's where the companion fare coupon shows up.  You get nothing in writing.

I don't recall how long after I applied for the card before the code showed up, but it was pretty quick.  If you don't see it in a timely manner, call them up.  They may be able to see something that isn't on the website.

This card is awesome.  We use it to book longer flights, like first class seats to Hawaii.  In the case of our next trip there this coming December, combining the coupon with the f/c fare made a total cost only $100 pp more than coach fares were at the time.  Not a bad deal at all.   

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## slomac (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks Dave, you were the one that told me about the card.  I am thinking of signing my husband up for one as well.  Still no code on line.  I will call them tomorrow if it does not show up.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 28, 2011)

slomac said:


> Thanks Dave, you were the one that told me about the card.  I am thinking of signing my husband up for one as well.  Still no code on line.  I will call them tomorrow if it does not show up.




Glad to be able to help!   

Go ahead and sign up your husband.  We both have the card, and get two companion fares a year.  Makes it extra nice to have that buffer when buying tickets.  We only use the card for tickets, which gives you triple miles for making the puchase, and you earn miles for the trip as well.  If you pay off the card monthly the interest rate isn't a factor.  We calculate in the annual fee for the card as part of the cost of the companion fare, so instead of $99 we add the $75 fee, so it's $174.  Still a heck of a deal on expensive airfare.   What's not to like?   

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 28, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> This card is awesome.  We use it to book longer flights, like first class seats to Hawaii.  In the case of our next trip there this coming December, combining the coupon with the f/c fare made a total cost only $100 pp more than coach fares were at the time.  Not a bad deal at all.


Yes - naturally you get best benefit from the ticket by using it for more expensive fares.  I have Alaska cards - so I get two travel certs per year.  The certificate is well worth the annual cost of the card.


----------



## BevL (Apr 28, 2011)

We have a total of three cards between hubby and I and we always seem to use our certs.  We often travel with other people so it comes in handy having more than one.

Using one for our trip to Hawaii next January - using miles one way and a ticket with a cert back - return first class for about $650.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 28, 2011)

One important limitation with the certs is that they are only good for flights that are actually operated by Alaska Air.  If you are looking at an itinerary that involves a code share flight the certificate can't be used.  

That makes it great for people on the US west coast.  The cert might also work for people outside the west who live near a city served by Alaska it might serve well as a way to get to Hawai'i inexpensively.


----------



## slomac (Apr 28, 2011)

I thought the companion cert had to be used on RT airfare.  Can you use it on one way?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 28, 2011)

slomac said:


> I thought the companion cert had to be used on RT airfare.  Can you use it on one way?


Yes.  The only requirements are that it be flights operated by Alaska and both passengers need to travel on the same itinerary.  Note that "same itinerary" only applies to the itinerary covered by the ticket.  So you could do separate flights to a destination, not using the cert, and then use the cert to fly from the destination.

Here is the complete list of conditions:



> *Discount:* Valid for  one $99 USD Companion Ticket when traveling with another passenger on a  paid airfare. Both passengers must be booked in the same itinerary, at  the same fare, traveling together, and ticketed at the same time. Valid  for round-trip or one-way travel. Valid on published fares. Not  applicable to Mileage Plan Award Reservations, Alaska Airlines Vacation  packages, tour or contract fares.
> 
> *Reservations & Ticketing:*  Valid for new ticket purchases through alaskaair.com, Alaska Airlines  Reservations, or Horizon Air Reservations. The Companion Ticket Discount  Code is redeemed at time of ticketing and is void for future changes or  purchases. Traveler and/or Purchaser name must match the name issued on  the Discount Code. Credit card required for purchase.
> 
> ...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 28, 2011)

One other hook that's not immediately obvious.  Alaska Air MVPs, which I am, qualify for free first class upgrades on a space available basis.  But if the person you are flying with is not also a MVP, you can't upgrade to first class without paying a the upgrade fee for the other person, because "same itinerary" means you both need to be on the same fare class.  

Note being an American or Delta premium FF will work the same as an Alaska Air MVP for either passenger.

******

If you are Alaska MVP Gold (super elite) then you can upgrade a companion with no problem, as one of the perks of MVP Gold is the ability to upgrade a companion.


----------



## slomac (May 3, 2011)

FYI everyone I got my companion certificate on Monday so it took about 10 days today from when I applied.  Very fast


----------



## GregT (Aug 4, 2011)

All,

Sorry for resurrecting a slightly old thread -- I just applied for my Alaska Airlines card, so I believe I'll have an expiration code of August XX, 2012 for the current companion certificate.

My question is as follows:

I've already booked my Hawaii 2012 flights (on Alaska).   Can i use the code that expires in 8/12 for my ticket purchase for Summer *2013*??

Or does travel need to be completed by the expiration date?

I paid the full freight for three 2012 tickets for SAN-OGG (and used 2 free seats with AA miles) and am trying to figure out if the companion cert can be stretched to cover part of 2013.  If so, I'll definitely get a second card now and have two companion certs for 2013 (and only need 1 free seat with AA miles).

Please advise and thanks!


----------



## learnalot (Aug 4, 2011)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Sorry for resurrecting a slightly old thread -- I just applied for my Alaska Airlines card, so I believe I'll have an expiration code of August XX, 2012 for the current companion certificate.
> 
> ...



Hi Greg
As I recall, as long as the travel is BOOKED while the code is valid, the travel can take place later.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 4, 2011)

I've used it to book travel that occurs after the code expires.  So my thought is yes, you're good to go.  I'd call Alaska Air to confirm if you have questions.

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 4, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> I've used it to book travel that occurs after the code expires.  So my thought is yes, you're good to go.  I'd call Alaska Air to confirm if you have questions.
> 
> Dave



Yes - the requirement is that you book the travel before the code expires; travel can occur on any date, including after the code has expired.  

But this is just an internet forum.  If you want to be absolutely certain you should check with Alaska.

*****

One of the things to be aware of is that both travelers must be on identical itineraries - that's not just the same flights, but also the same fare class on the flight.  So even though I get complimentary first class upgrades on Alaska, I can't upgrade to first class unless I pay the added for both of us to upgrade.


----------



## BevL (Aug 4, 2011)

You can definitely use for travel after the expiration date.  I've done it more than once.  As mentioned, just make sure you've bought your ticket before the expiration date.


----------



## GregT (Aug 5, 2011)

Terrific, thank you all for the information -- looks like I'll be getting a second Alaska card!!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 6, 2011)

*Happy with card?*



rickandcindy23 said:


> You are more informed than we were.   It only took a few days, once we received the card, so I think 3 days for us.
> 
> For whatever reason, we have only purchased a few thousand dollars worth of stuff (mostly our Maui airfare), and we already have 52K miles.  This doesn't include our flight miles.  We got double the miles we thought we would get.
> 
> Today, just a few minutes ago, they sent us a 10% discount code for Rick's birthday, but it's not good for HAWAII.  Darn!



Have you cashed in your ffmiles to Hawaii -- if so, how difficult was it to get the miles; i.e., making numerous phone calls at early hours, etc?


----------

